# Flaming Gorge Salmon



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

A friend at work gave me half a Salmon he caught up at the gorge and I want to eat it bad. About 4 lbs worth. Ive cooked alot of trout in my life but never a salmon. Any favorite recipes you would like to share would be appreciated. Thanks *-HELP!-*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I like smoked salmon. Pez Gallo makes a great smoked fish. Hopefully he will chime in. Maybe PM him.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I smoke salmon,barbeque, bake- hell even breaded and fried. My wife picked up a SET IT & FORGET IT at the DI for $5.00. I marinated the salmon in some olive oil, lemon juice for a hour in the fridge and then lightly basted it with some Lowry's lem/garlic marinade and placed 2 orange slices on it. That stupid little thing put out as good as salmon as I have ever had in 18 minutes.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I smoke salmon,barbeque, bake- hell even breaded and fried. My wife picked up a SET IT & FORGET IT at the DI for $5.00.... That stupid little thing put out as good as salmon as I have ever had in 18 minutes.


The most important part is that you were able to (everyone together now!) SET IT AND FORGET IT!!!

It is good when you add some dill, lemon slices and juice, salt and pepper, and then wrap it in tinfoil and grill it too.


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

Marinated in whatever you like (Smith's has some great madinades back at the meat counter) and then cooked on a clean, wet cedar plank on the grill. The cedar gives salmon an amazing flavor!


----------

